# Dog crate living!



## bethepoet (Sep 15, 2012)

My three bunnies live in two XL dog crates, my female English rabbit lives alone in one and my two lops live together in the other. They only moved in a couple of days ago. At the moment I'm using the cardboard boxes they came in (attractive decor, I know) to create a sort of X-pen outside in order to give them even more space, until I can afford a real one. I know they have enough room but even so, the crate is so tall and it's *such* a waste not to have a second level in there. But how on earth do I do it?! 

I can't use NIC grids as I live in England and I cannot find them ANYWHERE. I'm not good at DIY and wouldn't trust myself to build them something, haha.

What do I do?!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not sure what is available in the UK, but I've seen people use wire laundry shelves as levels in dog crates.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh right. I think that may be an American thing too because I've never heard of those, but I will definitely have a look, thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 15, 2012)

Milk Crates get used by us for added levels--just attach a board to the top.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 15, 2012)

Is there still room to hide underneath?


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 15, 2012)

Have you tried Poundstretcher and Homebase? I just did a quick search and this sight showed up. http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm.


----------



## Alee C. (Sep 16, 2012)

I just took a piece of plywood, and cut is so it would fit in the xpen(it was tricky getting it through the door), I then cut a small square whole in it and attached a ramp to it so the bunnies could climb up the ramp. Its actually pretty easy, trust me if me and my mom could do it, anyone could. To hold the second floor up we just put cut some two by fours(I think thats what they are called), in smaller pieces and stuck them between the bars to use as dowels. At first we had cushion floor on the plywood but honey chewed it so I just got some non toxic paint and painted it. I'm gonna post some pics of the second level in my old dog crate:


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 16, 2012)

lol, is that a kitty on the second level in the first pic?


----------



## Alee C. (Sep 16, 2012)

Yep thats my rescue kitty dakota. He loves it in the bunny cage, he especially likes drinking their water, I have no clue why, he is a funny little cat, well I guess he's not very little(he weighs 13lbs).


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 16, 2012)

aww, too cute!


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! My parents have just bought a new desk, so now their old one is going spare. Could chop the top in half and use that - hopefully it's not too heavy. Will get my dad up to put it in though, haha, that's what they're there for. 

By the way your cat is lovely


----------

